# Porch Roof -> Splice Rafter tail?



## mscott821 (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it OK to sister/splice an extention/tail to a porch roof rafter to get back to a structural beam?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brother in law says as is won't pass inspection - sisters added to full length of existing rafters that have outside tails damaged from leaking gutter - since not anchored/attached to significant point - merely soffit boxing as seen.

My thought was to cut soffit out of way and join in an extention that will take me to the main wall beam above door, leaving 2-3' of overlap with existing rafters to bolt in...

Porch roof, not attic, floor etc.,...?  Not up to code?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, this would depend a lot on the state, county & city you live in; considering there isn't any unified building code across this nation. Please post your county & city and I'll see if I can locate the proper codes for you to review.


----------



## mscott821 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am in Columbia County, NY.

The original rafters and the sisters are 2x8"s...

Thank you.


----------



## budro (Aug 27, 2010)

are these joists or rafters? looks like floor joists to me from what i can see. are the existing joists (or rafters) experiencing any support problems now? are these new joists going to support anything? if it it just for a soffit out past the outside wall you are probably ok scabbing them on to tote the weight of the overhang.  if for some reason they are helping the old ones bear weight from a problem, that is different. what is your new lumber doing? budddy


----------

